# Por que os falantes de Espanhol têm dificuldades em reproduzir as consoantes sonoras?



## Makumbera

Por quê? Eu noto que mesmo no galego, eles não reproduzem muitas consoantes sonoras. A não ser pelo "b" e "d" que são sonoras, mas só isso mesmo.
Agradeço pelas respostas...


----------



## Outsider

Se se refere às sibilantes (z, j) e à labiodental v, é porque não as têm na sua língua (ao menos como fonemas; z aparece como alofone de s em alguns dialectos do espanhol, e j é uma pronúncia regional do ll/y).


----------



## olivinha

Sim, pq pronunciam as sonoras _l_ (de lado), a _g _(de gato), por exemplo, sem contar com as _m_ (madre), _n _(nunca), _ñ_ (España).
O


----------



## Makumbera

Obrigado, pessoal!

Eu notei isso principalmente quando eles aprendem o português. Normalmente reproduzem a palavra "já" como "shá" e "casa" como "cassa".


----------



## olivinha

Tb têm dificuldades com a vogais nasais, ou seja, dizem nao em vez de não, por exemplo.
O


----------



## ronanpoirier

E que tal o inverso? Como os portugueses acabam pronunciando palavras em espanhol?

Ronan going off-topic /o/
PS.: sempre uma discussão levará a outra!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

O tópico é interessante. 
No início da minha aprendizagem de espanhol, eu não entendia como eles tinham grande dificuldade em me entender, enquanto que a recíproca não era verdadeira, ou seja, eu os entendia com muito mais facilidade. 
Primeiramente, eu pensei que eles eram arrogantes, depois pensei que era preguiça, depois achei que era lentidão mental mesmo, e finalmente, depois de haver convivido mais tempo, percebi que, na verdade, trata-se  apenas de falta de treino de "ouvido", sobretudo para as vogais. Ou seja, não era nada daquilo que eu pensava. EU que era ignorante !!
A língua espanhola possui basicamente apenas 5 sons de vogais, enquanto que o português possui uns 15 sons (a, à, â, ã, á), somente para mencionar a letra "a". Assim, os ouvidos deles não captam bem certas nuances. Há o clássico exemplo: fale na presença de um deles avô e avó, ao que eles responderão: igualito ? lo mismo ?  

Algo parecido passa conosco em relação ao francês. Existe um diferença entre Je e J'ai, que nos é difícil perceber (pelo menos para mim).

Bem, além disso, temos o som "z" de zebra que eles não têm, "ch" que eles pronunciam como "tch", e por aí vai...

RT


----------



## elm0505

(Disculpem o meu português deficiente, vou tentar fazé-lo o melhor que possa)
Até uns anos eu também pensava que a lingua espanhola tinhá só 5 sons vocálicos, mas isso é uma meia verdade. Na faculdade ensinaram-me que nós também pronunciávamos uma mesma vogal de diferentes maneiras, por exemplo, o "e" em "dedo" nâo é o mesmo que em "ópera", o primeiro é mais aberto que o outro. E eu nem tinha dado por isso! 
Mais também devo reconhecer que só depois de começar a estudar inglês e francês fui consciente de que mais além do a-e-i-o-u havia outro universo vocálico 
Agora acho que já faço bem a diferença entre as diferentes "e" do francês (e, é, ê, etc.), mas no princípio fui difícil...


----------



## Amarello

Ricardo Tavares said:


> O tópico é interessante.
> No início da minha aprendizagem de espanhol, eu não entendia como eles tinham grande dificuldade em me entender, enquanto que a recíproca não era verdadeira, ou seja, eu os entendia com muito mais facilidade.
> Primeiramente, eu pensei que eles eram arrogantes, depois pensei que era preguiça, depois achei que era lentidão mental mesmo, e finalmente, depois de haver convivido mais tempo, percebi que, na verdade, trata-se apenas de falta de treino de "ouvido", sobretudo para as vogais. Ou seja, não era nada daquilo que eu pensava. EU que era ignorante !!
> A língua espanhola possui basicamente apenas 5 sons de vogais, enquanto que o português possui uns 15 sons (a, à, â, ã, á), somente para mencionar a letra "a". Assim, os ouvidos deles não captam bem certas nuances. Há o clássico exemplo: fale na presença de um deles avô e avó, ao que eles responderão: igualito ? lo mismo ?
> 
> Algo parecido passa conosco em relação ao francês. Existe um diferença entre Je e J'ai, que nos é difícil perceber (pelo menos para mim).
> 
> Bem, além disso, temos o som "z" de zebra que eles não têm, "ch" que eles pronunciam como "tch", e por aí vai...
> 
> RT


 
Estoy de acuerdo.  Nosotros no estamos acostumbrados a utilizar la zona de la nariz y garganta para pronunciar los sonidos que tiene el portugués o el francés, por ejemplo, y resulta difícil, aunque no imposible, je, diferenciarlos al principio.  Recuerdo cuando empecé a estudiar francés y algunos de mis compañeros no lograban captar el "sh" de chambre y pronunciaban como "ch".  Yo siempre decía que, antes de mi clase de francés, necesitaba tomar agua para tener la garganta preparada, jeje.
Un abrazo,
Amarello


----------



## nijinzka

Eu tenho dificuldade com a T e D. Nao posso reproducir o sonido


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

nijinzka said:


> Eu tenho dificuldade com a T e D. Nao posso reproducir o sonido



Ai, ai. Estamos entrando em um zona de perigo.... comecemos pela letra D:
Quando precede das vogais "a" (dado), "o" (documento) e "u" (duro), a pronúncia é a mesma do espanhol.
Mas, quando precede as vogais "e" - vai variar da região do Brasil - pode ser pronunciada igual ao espanhol (dedo), (madeira), (delicado), (modelo) ou às vezes, com som de "dji" (bode), (pode), e outras que não lembro agora.

O mesmo acho que se passa com a letra "T". Por exemplo, na palavra "tomate", nós cariocas, pronunciamos a primeira sílaba como em espanhol, mas com som de "u" (tumate), mas os paulistas pronunciam corretamente (tomate). Já a última sílaba, tanto os cariocas como os paulistas, pronunciam como em espanhol (chi), ficando o som, mas ou menos assim: "tumachi". fica até engraçado constatar isso..... he he

Já no sul do país (fazemos até uma brincadeira com os do Estado do Paraná), costumam pronunciar: leite quente faz mal aos dentes (exatamente como um hispanoparlante fala). É tudo muito estranho .... (talvez pela proximidade com o cone sul, sei lá).

RT


----------



## bolboreta

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Ai, ai. Estamos entrando em um zona de perigo.... comecemos pela letra D:
> Quando precede das vogais "a" (dado), "o" (documento) e "u" (duro), a pronúncia é a mesma do espanhol.
> Mas, quando precede as vogais "e" - vai variar da região do Brasil - pode ser pronunciada igual ao espanhol (dedo), (madeira), (delicado), (modelo) ou às vezes, com som de "dji" (bode), (pode), e outras que não lembro agora.
> 
> O mesmo acho que se passa com a letra "T". Por exemplo, na palavra "tomate", nós cariocas, pronunciamos a primeira sílaba como em espanhol, mas com som de "u" (tumate), mas os paulistas pronunciam corretamente (tomate). Já a última sílaba, tanto os cariocas como os paulistas, pronunciam como em espanhol (chi), ficando o som, mas ou menos assim: "tumachi". fica até engraçado constatar isso..... he he
> 
> Já no sul do país (fazemos até uma brincadeira com os do Estado do Paraná), costumam pronunciar: leite quente faz mal aos dentes (exatamente como um hispanoparlante fala). É tudo muito estranho .... (talvez pela proximidade com o cone sul, sei lá).
> 
> RT


 
Hola, Ricardo. Ya que estás escribiendo la pronunciación de algunas letras, ¿puedes ayudarme con las vocales? Yo no sé decir _vovó_ y _vovô _(lo digo igual), y también tengo problemas con la â. Gracias.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, quero lembrar que, nos recursos, temos referências a _sites_ onde vocês podem ouvir o alfabeto, as vogais,os ditongos, etc.


----------



## bolboreta

Sí, Vanda, tienes razón. 
En esa página he escuchado el alfabeto y las consonantes, aunque no se pueden escuchar las vocales y los diptongos. He buscado páginas que tengan audio, aunque todavía no he encontrado nada.
Gracias y perdona.


----------



## Vanda

Bolboreta,

Tente aqui. Digite a palavra que você quer e ouça-a. Veja que você pode ouvir tanto no pt/europeu quanto no brasileiro.

Mesma coisa aqui: digite a frase.


----------



## nijinzka

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Ai, ai. Estamos entrando em um zona de perigo.... comecemos pela letra D:
> Quando precede das vogais "a" (dado), "o" (documento) e "u" (duro), a pronúncia é a mesma do espanhol.
> Mas, quando precede as vogais "e" - vai variar da região do Brasil - pode ser pronunciada igual ao espanhol (dedo), (madeira), (delicado), (modelo) ou às vezes, com som de "dji" (bode), (pode), e outras que não lembro agora.
> 
> O mesmo acho que se passa com a letra "T". Por exemplo, na palavra "tomate", nós cariocas, pronunciamos a primeira sílaba como em espanhol, mas com som de "u" (tumate), mas os paulistas pronunciam corretamente (tomate). Já a última sílaba, tanto os cariocas como os paulistas, pronunciam como em espanhol (chi), ficando o som, mas ou menos assim: "tumachi". fica até engraçado constatar isso..... he he
> 
> Já no sul do país (fazemos até uma brincadeira com os do Estado do Paraná), costumam pronunciar: leite quente faz mal aos dentes (exatamente como um hispanoparlante fala). É tudo muito estranho .... (talvez pela proximidade com o cone sul, sei lá).
> 
> RT


 

Muitoooo Obrigadoo!!!!


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Ricardo Tavares said:


> O mesmo acho que se passa com a letra "T". Por exemplo, na palavra "tomate", nós cariocas, pronunciamos a primeira sílaba como em espanhol, mas com som de "u" (tumate), mas os paulistas pronunciam corretamente (tomate).


 
Ricardo, eu posso estar enganado, mas acho que as pessoas que pronunciam "tumate" são exceção no Rio... Pelo menos eu pronuncio "tomate", e todas as pessoas que eu conheço também. Mas não posso afirmar com certeza que você está enganado, pois não devo conhecer nem 1% de toda população. Pode ser que os outros 99% pronunciem da maneira que você disse.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Marcio Afonso said:


> Ricardo, eu posso estar enganado, mas acho que as pessoas que pronunciam "tumate" são exceção no Rio... Pelo menos eu pronuncio "tomate", e todas as pessoas que eu conheço também. Mas não posso afirmar com certeza que você está enganado, pois não devo conhecer nem 1% de toda população. Pode ser que os outros 99% pronunciem da maneira que você disse.



Bem, somos ambos cariocas (ou pelo menos fluminenses ...). Há variações, mas acho que na palavra tomate (tumachi...he he), a maioria por aqui fala assim. Veja bem, tenho dois amigos, um de São Paulo e outro do Rio, tendo ambos o mesmo nome e apelido (apodo): Antônio -> Toninho. Ao amigo de São Paulo, sempre o chamo por _T O_ N I N H O, pois fui apresentado a ele por paulistas e todos os chamam assim. Dessa forma, não consigo chamá-lo de outro jeito. Entretanto, ao amigo do Rio, o chamamos por _T U_ N I N H O, uma vez que todos os chamam assim. É o mesmo exemplo do "_tu_machi". Este tema está muito divertido (pelo menos para mim.... he he)


----------



## Makumbera

Ah, não, galera...

Não vem com essa de que "tomate" é mais correto que "tumate" que não cola nem um pouco, por que há uma tendência tão grande neste fórum ao purismo?

Eu queria entender isso. Esse tipo de afirmação me entristece muito... 
Será que *lhes* (raro eu usar uma construção _lusa_, né? Estou abrindo essa exceção) falta um estudo real da língua (linguística)?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Makumbera said:


> Ah, não, galera...
> 
> Não vem com essa de que "tomate" é mais correto que "tumate" que não cola nem um pouco, por que há uma tendência tão grande neste fórum ao purismo?
> 
> Eu queria entender isso. Esse tipo de afirmação me entristece muito...
> Será que *lhes* (raro eu usar uma construção _lusa_, né? Estou abrindo essa exceção) falta um estudo real da língua (linguística)?


Querida Makumbe-i-ra,
Creio que já é o terceiro post seu em que afirma estar entristecida ... desculpe-me se sou o causador de tanta tristeza, mas, cá entre nós, sem qualquer bairrismo, se a palavra é escrita com "o", entendo que o "correto" seria pronunciá-la assim. Imagine se, de repente, "cumeçássimos a num falar curretu ?" Ao invés de sobre a mesa, diríamos subre a mesa; comunicado por cumunicado; conte o seu conto ! por cunte o seu cunto !
É, como vê (e sem querer entristecê-la mais), ficaria difícil. Do jeito que está, entendo que já é suficiente....né não ?


----------



## Makumbera

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Querida Makumbe-i-ra,
> Creio que já é o terceiro post seu em que afirma estar entristecida ... desculpe-me se sou o causador de tanta tristeza, mas, cá entre nós, sem qualquer bairrismo, se a palavra é escrita com "o", entendo que o "correto" seria pronunciá-la assim. Imagine se, de repente, "cumeçássimos a num falar curretu ?" Ao invés de sobre a mesa, diríamos subre a mesa; comunicado por cumunicado; conte o seu conto ! por cunte o seu cunto !
> É, como vê (e sem querer entristecê-la mais), ficaria difícil. Do jeito que está, entendo que já é suficiente....né não ?




Ricardo, isso é diferente.

Ninguém fala "curreto" ou "cunte" aqui, porque não é comum, é diferente. Eu nunca vou passar a falar assim porque acho bonito, nunca.

O que eu defendo é que matenhamos a nossa fonética que nos foi ensinada sem alterações. Ter preconceito contra o próprio sotaque ou falar é "Ph*da", além de triste e renegar as origens e realidade.

Isso é o mesmo que eu achar que os nordestinos estão errados ao falar "détérgente", "pórtuguêis", em vez de "dêtêrgente" e "pôrtuguêix" tal como falamos. Ou que estamos errados ao falar "deteHgẽtchi", em vez de "detergẽte" como os portugueses e curitibanos. Vamos deixar de purismo e aceitar a realidade porque passa a nossa língua, aceitemos a variedade, em vez de acabar com ela.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Makumbera said:


> O que eu defendo é que matenhamos a nossa fonética que nos foi ensinada sem alterações. Ter preconceito contra o próprio sotaque ou falar é "Ph*da", além de triste e renegar as origens e realidade.



Não queria polemizar muito este assunto, mas concluí que pode ser interessante o aprofundarmos um pouco, já que estamos em um fórum de idiomas.
Mas, afinal, qual é a forma correta que nos foi ensinada ?? a forma de nossos colonizadores (entenda-se os portugueses) ? Em se tratando de línguas, parece-me que há uma tendência natural a modificações regionais, mas isso não significa que não se pode perceber a forma mais "correta" de se falar uma palavra. Por exemplo: aqui no Rio escuto muuuuita gente falando acadimia ao invés de academia. E olha, que são pessoas "respeitadas". Mas, sempre me doem os ouvidos ....

Mas, estou procurando respeitar o seu ponto de vista. E, olha, NADA DE TRISTEZA, HEIN !! cheer up !!


----------



## Makumbera

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Não queria polemizar muito este assunto, mas concluí que pode ser interessante o aprofundarmos um pouco, já que estamos em um fórum de idiomas.
> Mas, afinal, qual é a forma correta que nos foi ensinada ?? a forma de nossos colonizadores (entenda-se os portugueses) ? Em se tratando de línguas, parece-me que há uma tendência natural a modificações regionais, mas isso não significa que não se pode perceber a forma mais "correta" de se falar uma palavra. Por exemplo: aqui no Rio escuto muuuuita gente falando acadimia ao invés de academia. E olha, que são pessoas "respeitadas". Mas, sempre me doem os ouvidos ....



Eu não acredito que exista bem uma forma mais correta, existe, sim, uma forma mais culta e outra popular; uma mais fonética e outra menos. No geral os sotaques do centro-sul de P'u'rtugal conseguem ser menos fonéticos do que os nossos e nem por isso são considerados mais errados lá.

Aliás, isso é uma das coisas que eu gosto no Português, a variação. Note que no caso do espanhol, mesmo comparando todos os países latinoamericanos + a Espanha, não há tanta variação de fonética quanto as existentes apenas no Brasil. E mesmo Portugal como um país tão pequeno se comparado ao Brasil, possui mais variação que o Brasil.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Dentre os idiomas que conheço, o único que se fala exatamente como se escreve é o espanhol. Acho isso muito legal (também). Talvez por isso, não haja tanta variação regional ...

RT


----------



## Brabol

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Talvez por isso, não haja tanta variação regional ...RT


 
Pode até ser que se fale (quase) exatamente como se escreve, mas não impede a existencia de uma enorme variedade de sotaques, tanto aqui na América quanto na própria Espanha. Um ouvido apurado percebe se uma pessoa é argentina, chilena, boliviana, colombiana, cubana, mexicana e por aí vai.

E dentro dos países (com - acho - a exceção do Chile, cujo sotaque é único do norte ao sul) também existem variações. Na Bolivia, o camba fala de forma diferente do colla. Na Colombia, o costeño fala diferente do cachaco, do pastuzo, etc.


----------



## jazyk

> Dentre os idiomas que conheço, o único que se fala exatamente como se escreve é o espanhol.


Acho que nenhum idioma se escreve exatamente como se fala ou se fala exatamente como se escreve, mas há alguns que chegam bem perto.

Em espanhol, por exemplo, para representar o som /s/, pode-se escrever s, c ou z. Para representar o /x/, usa-se j ou g. Para representar o /j/, usa-se ll ou y. Para o /b/ ou /ß/, há o v ou b. E isso sem falar em variações dialetais, para não colocar mais lenha na fogueira.


----------



## olivinha

_Exatamente_, creio que uma palavra um pouco forte. Vou dar uns exemplos do espanhol que eu escuto na Espanha. A letra “d” para mim, por exemplo, é um mistério. Pergunte a um de Madri onde vive e te dirá Madriθ. Ou quantas vezes não escutei o presidente Zapatero insistindo que “hay que descobrir la verdaθ” (dois “d” pronunciados de formas completamente diferentes). E muitas vezes nem pronunciam a d, em palavras como _robado_, diriam “me han robao la cartera”. (Conhece a canção do Alejandro Sanz que se chama “Coración Partio”?, pois é, vem daí.)
Tb há o caso da “s” em final de sílaba que muitos espanhóis aspiram. Havia um ministro aqui, o José Bono, famoso por dizer Ehpanha (igualzinho aos cariocas que soltam aquele “mermo”  ). 
Enfim, acho difícil que haja uma língua que se fale exatamente como se escreve.
O


----------



## elm0505

Brabol said:


> Pode até ser que se fale (quase) exatamente como se escreve, mas não impede a existencia de uma enorme variedade de sotaques, tanto aqui na América quanto na própria Espanha. Um ouvido apurado percebe se uma pessoa é argentina, chilena, boliviana, colombiana, cubana, mexicana e por aí vai.
> 
> E dentro dos países (com - acho - a exceção do Chile, cujo sotaque é único do norte ao sul) também existem variações. Na Bolivia, o camba fala de forma diferente do colla. Na Colombia, o costeño fala diferente do cachaco, do pastuzo, etc.


Ricardo tem mais ou menos razâo, mais mesmo dentro da Espanha, que é mais pequena que outros países da América Latina, os sotaques mudam bastante. Por exemplo, tentem comparar um asturiano ou galego com um canário. Eu até o dia de hoje tenho grande dificuldade em comprender as pessoas de Múrcia e do interior de Granada, têm um sotaque tâo fechado...!


----------



## olivinha

Ui, vamos dar uma chance pro Ricardo responder. 
O


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

É verdade.... dou a mão à palmatória. É claro que existem sotaques entre os que falam espanhol, pois é possível distinguir quando uma pessoa é de Argentina, Perú, México, etc. Inclusive, mesmo dentro de um próprio país. Os da serra, com a boca mais fechada que os da costa, e por aí vai. Reconheço também as diferenças entre as pronúncias do "ll" e "y", que variam para "lh", "j", "i" e "sh". Mas, mesmo reconhecendo tudo isso, o espanhol é de longe muito mais fiel entre o que se escreve e o que se ouve (Inglês e Português são muito menos "fiel").

RT


----------



## elm0505

Ricardo Tavares said:


> É verdade.... dou a mão à palmatória. É claro que existem sotaques entre os que falam espanhol, pois é possível distinguir quando uma pessoa é de Argentina, Perú, México, etc. Inclusive, mesmo dentro de um próprio país. Os da serra, com a boca mais fechada que os da costa, e por aí vai. Reconheço também as diferenças entre as pronúncias do "ll" e "y", que variam para "lh", "j", "i" e "sh". Mas, mesmo reconhecendo tudo isso, o espanhol é de longe muito mais fiel entre o que se escreve e o que se ouve (Inglês e Português são muito menos "fiel").
> 
> RT


Sim, tens razâo, além disso, sotaques há em todas as línguas (ou quase)


----------



## jazyk

Não há como quere comparar português e inglês neste quesito! A ortografia da língua inglesa é simplesmente um caos! 

O português, pelo menos o meu, hehehehe, é bastante parecido a como se escreve.


----------



## Brabol

olivinha said:


> Tb há o caso da “s” em final de sílaba que muitos espanhóis aspiram. Havia um ministro aqui, o José Bono, famoso por dizer Ehpanha (igualzinho aos cariocas que soltam aquele “mermo”  ).


 
Essa pronúncia existe no Paraguai e em Santa Cruz (Bolivia). O "s" é substituído por um "h" aspirado. E é um sotaque herdado de uma determinada região da Espanha (não me recordo qual), pois estando certa vez em Madrid numa reunião, pensei que uma determinada pessoa era paraguaia, mas depois me disseram que era dessa região. Provavelmente foi a que predominou na colonização do antigo Vice-Reinado de Assunção.


----------



## Makumbera

Olha, eu conheço o Espanhol e boto a minha mão no fogo dizendo não há sequer tanta variação na língua inteira como no Brasil, pelo menos em variedade fonética, as vogais aqui no Brasil sofrem MUITA variação de região para região, isso é algo que não acontece no espanhol onde a única coisa que muda mesmo é o som das consoantes LL e Y, S, dependendo do lugar. 

O que muda muito no Espanhol e os faz parecer ter muitos sotaques é a entonação e a melodia de fala que varia em cada país. Enquanto aqui no Brasil , além de a pronúncia ser COMPLETAMENTE diferente dependendo do lugar em que está, a entonação também muda. Já dá pra se notar que só por essa teoria, o Brasil sozinho tem mais variedade do que todos esses países juntos que falam espanhol.

O que me surprende é um país tão pequeno como Portugal ter mais variação fonética do que no Brasil, é impressionante.



Brabol said:


> Essa pronúncia existe no Paraguai e em Santa Cruz (Bolivia). O "s" é substituído por um "h" aspirado. E é um sotaque herdado de uma determinada região da Espanha (não me recordo qual), pois estando certa vez em Madrid numa reunião, pensei que uma determinada pessoa era paraguaia, mas depois me disseram que era dessa região. Provavelmente foi a que predominou na colonização do antigo Vice-Reinado de Assunção.



Andalucía, sur de España.


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Algo parecido passa conosco em relação ao francês. Existe um diferença entre Je e J'ai, que nos é difícil perceber (pelo menos para mim).


Para nós essa diferença é mais intuitiva, porque também temos um _e_ "neutro".


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Querida Makumbe-i-ra,
> Creio que já é o terceiro post seu em que afirma estar entristecida ... desculpe-me se sou o causador de tanta tristeza, mas, cá entre nós, sem qualquer bairrismo, se a palavra é escrita com "o", entendo que o "correto" seria pronunciá-la assim. Imagine se, de repente, "cumeçássimos a num falar curretu ?"


Quer dizer como nós em Portugal? 

Todas as vogais em português têm várias pronúncias possíveis. Algumas variam com o dialecto/sotaque, outras são determinadas por coisas como o acento tónico e os outros sons que as rodeiam. Estou de acordo com a Makumbera em que a pronúncia não tem que ser "igual" à escrita, desde que haja uma correspondência mais ou menos "previsível" entre as duas. A ortografia do português baseia-se nas do latim e de outras línguas românicas, mas com a passagem do tempo a pronúncia modificou-se em muitos casos. Por isso, não me parece certo dizer, por exemplo, que a pronúncia "certa" de qualquer "o" em português é "ô". Depende.


----------



## jazyk

> Por isso, não me parece certo dizer, por exemplo, que a pronúncia "certa" de qualquer "o" em português é "ô". Depende.


É que para nós não depende tanto assim, não. Tomate para mim tem o ô, não u, como alguém já apontou. Nem sei se é uma pronúncia tão estendida assim. Sempre a associei aos mineiros, mas não me perguntem por quê.


----------



## Outsider

Está a dizer que mesmo pessoas que normalmente pronunciam o "o" átono como "ô" usam "u" em algumas palavras raras?


----------



## jazyk

Acho que a maioria das pessoas no Brasil na maioria das palavras pronuncia o _o_ como _o_ (fechado ou aberto dependendo da região) e o pronuncia _u_ somente quando está no final da palavra.


----------



## ronanpoirier

jazyk said:
			
		

> Tomate para mim tem o ô, não u


Tomate para mim tem um som rápido, intermediário ao â, ao ô e ao u. Mas caso eu falasse mais devagar sairia mais como "u". Caso eu fosse falar cada sílaba enfaticamente eu diria com "ô". Eu, hein hehehehe cada coisa que me aparece.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Está a dizer que mesmo pessoas que normalmente pronunciam o "o" átono como "ô" usam "u" em algumas palavras raras?



Entendo.... principalmente quando o "o" está no fim da palavra (meu próprio nome, o pronuncio "Ricárdu". Acho que todos os brasileiros o fazem assim também). 

Mas, quando está no meio do palavra, como são os casos de "tomate" e "Toninho", considero algo, no mínimo, estranho, apesar de já ter confessado que é assim, estranho, que pronuncio estas palavras, pois foi assim que me acostumei a ouvi-las....

Porque não falamos, então, "tumada" ao invés de tomada ? é ou não é estranho ?

RT


----------



## Outsider

De facto, eu acho que também já notei essas palavras "excepcionais" no falar brasileiro. Por exemplo (não levem a mal), na Internet tenho notado que muitas vezes escrevem coloquialmente "fudido" ou "fuder" em vez de "fodido" e "foder". Deduzo que estas são das tais palavras em que aparece um som "u" inesperado...


----------



## ronanpoirier

E que tal "comprimento" e "cumprimento"? Sempre aprendemos qual é um, qual é outro. Mas a pronúncia é a mesma.  Bem... pelo menos para mim ;p


----------



## Lusitania

Outsider said:


> De facto, eu acho que também já notei essas palavras "excepcionais" no falar brasileiro. Por exemplo (não levem a mal), na Internet tenho notado que muitas vezes escrevem coloquialmente "fudido" ou "fuder" em vez de "fodido" e "foder". Deduzo que estas são das tais palavras em que aparece um som "u" inesperado...


 

Impressionante que essa gente vá à escola e escreva assim! A Educação é uma verdadeira lástima neste país!  

Eu acho uma ternura que os espanhois digam siquiatra, sicologo e essas coisas assim, mas custa-me horrores, mas mesmo horrores tentar falar assim. Por mais cine espanhol e TVE que veja não consigo fazer escorregar a "c"


----------



## olivinha

Desculpe, Lusitania, mas em relação ao post que você cita, eu não entendi nada do que você quis dizer.   
Talvez seja cansaço meu. Como posso estar trabalhando num sábado a esta hora? 
O


----------



## Gil Rodriguez

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Querida Makumbe-i-ra,
> Creio que já é o terceiro post seu em que afirma estar entristecida ... desculpe-me se sou o causador de tanta tristeza, mas, cá entre nós, sem qualquer bairrismo, se a palavra é escrita com "o", entendo que o "correto" seria pronunciá-la assim. Imagine se, de repente, "cumeçássimos a num falar curretu ?" Ao invés de sobre a mesa, diríamos subre a mesa; comunicado por cumunicado; conte o seu conto ! por cunte o seu cunto !
> É, como vê (e sem querer entristecê-la mais), ficaria difícil. Do jeito que está, entendo que já é suficiente....né não ?


 
Eu acho voce muito certo nas suas apreciacoes linguisticas. Y ademas muy divertido. Seguro que eres un maestro nato.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Gil Rodriguez said:


> Eu acho voce muito certo nas suas apreciacoes linguisticas. Y ademas muy divertido. Seguro que eres un maestro nato.


Gracias, Gil. No es bien así. 

Bienvenido al Fórun !!


----------



## Gil Rodriguez

Outsider said:


> Quer dizer como nós em Portugal?
> 
> Todas as vogais em português têm várias pronúncias possíveis. Algumas variam com o dialecto/sotaque, outras são determinadas por coisas como o acento tónico e os outros sons que as rodeiam. Estou de acordo com a Makumbera em que a pronúncia não tem que ser "igual" à escrita, desde que haja uma correspondência mais ou menos "previsível" entre as duas. A ortografia do português baseia-se nas do latim e de outras línguas românicas, mas com a passagem do tempo a pronúncia modificou-se em muitos casos. Por isso, não me parece certo dizer, por exemplo, que a pronúncia "certa" de qualquer "o" em português é "ô". Depende.


 
Querido Outsider: Como hispanoparlante, encuentro muy apropiado apegarse al lenguaje escrito para respetar la pronunciacion. Tambien entiendo que por razones algunas veces practicas y otras derivadas de las dinamicas sociales y culturales, ocurran mutaciones del lenguaje. Sin embargo ecuentro necesaria la resistencia purista. Al fin de cuentas en Español o en Portugues un "tomate" es un "tomate" y un "tumachi" en Portugues podra ser lo mismo, pero en Español no lo es. Algo similar pasa con las palabras "leche" "noche" y "camote" que en algunos sub-grupos culturales se se pronucian "lechi", "nochi" y "camoti" y aun asi en Español ni por asomo se puede pensar en decir que el gramema "e" corresponda a un fonema "i". Lo que si considero importante es que para aquellos que estamos adentrandonos en el prendizaje de una lengua, se clarifiquen estos accidentes de la lengua.


----------



## Gil Rodriguez

olivinha said:


> Desculpe, Lusitania, mas em relação ao post que você cita, eu não entendi nada do que você quis dizer.
> Talvez seja cansaço meu. Como posso estar trabalhando num sábado a esta hora?
> O


 

Eu tampoco entendi.................


----------



## Outsider

Olá, Gil. 

O espanhol também tem as suas variações dialectais. Talvez as do português se notem mais porque geralmente afectam as vogais, em vez das consoantes, como no espanhol, mas ambas as línguas as têm. Falar tal e qual como se escreve é uma utopia, e penso que sempre foi, já no tempo dos romanos.


----------



## jess oh seven

bolboreta said:


> Hola, Ricardo. Ya que estás escribiendo la pronunciación de algunas letras, ¿puedes ayudarme con las vocales? Yo no sé decir _vovó_ y _vovô _(lo digo igual), y también tengo problemas con la â. Gracias.


Acho que as vogais com circumflexo só são mais fechadas do que as com o acento agudo (?)

Como o espanhol foi a primeira língua estrangeira que aprendi, não sabia como distinguir entre os sons vogais distintos mesmo que existam no inglês.

ainda me resulta dificil pronunciar palavras como "voô" o "tem"/"têm"... não sei muito bem a diferença!


----------



## jazyk

Não existe diferença nenhuma na pronúncia entre tem e têm.


----------



## Outsider

jess oh seven said:


> ainda me resulta dificil pronunciar palavras como "voô" o "tem"/"têm"... não sei muito bem a diferença!


"Voou". 



jazyk said:


> Não existe diferença nenhuma na pronúncia entre tem e têm.


Em Portugal, a maioria das pessoas pronuncia-as de maneira diferente.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

ronanpoirier said:


> E que tal "comprimento" e "cumprimento"? Sempre aprendemos qual é um, qual é outro. Mas a pronúncia é a mesma.  Bem... pelo menos para mim ;p


 
Eu acho que a maioria pronuncia de maneira diferente.


----------



## jazyk

> Em Portugal, a maioria das pessoas pronuncia-as de maneira diferente.


Qual a diferença?


----------



## Outsider

Veja aqui.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Veja aqui.



Concordo com jazyk. Ambas se pronunciam de forma idêntica (pelo menos para mim). O resultado do enlace (link) acima indica isso. 
Diferentemente de vem e vêem.


----------



## Makumbera

Os portugueses pronunciam "a casa" e "à casa" de forma diferente.

A primeira é uma pronúncia que soaria estranho para a maioria dos brasileiros, nós só temos o som "Â" quando o A se encontra no fim da palavra, enquanto os portugueses pronunciam todos esses "A's" átonos como "â".

OU seja, aqui no Brasil o a pretônico é quase sempre aberto, a não ser que esteja precedido de m ou n, que pode vir a ser nasal ou fechado (paulistano).


----------



## Perro1

Interesantísimo lo que dices, amigo. ¡Qué razón llevas! En español hay muy pocos sonidos vocálicos. Así pues, mi oído, al escuchar el portugués, no pilla ni una diferencia. Estoy empezando con el idioma portugués -se podría decir que no sé nada- y como estoy escaso de tiempo, voy en plan autodidacta,  y quiero tomar los caminos apropiados, ¿me podrías recomendar algún libro con audiciones, alguna página web -sería lo ideal-, etc. que me ilustre debidamente de estas diferencias, para ir haciendo oído? Mil gracias. Salu2.


----------



## dnacervera

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Querida Makumbe-i-ra,
> Creio que já é o terceiro post seu em que afirma estar entristecida ... desculpe-me se sou o causador de tanta tristeza, mas, cá entre nós, sem qualquer bairrismo, se a palavra é escrita com "o", entendo que o "correto" seria pronunciá-la assim. Imagine se, de repente, "cumeçássimos a num falar curretu ?" Ao invés de sobre a mesa, diríamos subre a mesa; comunicado por cumunicado; conte o seu conto ! por cunte o seu cunto !
> É, como vê (e sem querer entristecê-la mais), ficaria difícil. Do jeito que está, entendo que já é suficiente....né não ?


 
Bom... tudo depende de pontos de vista; eu estou a favor da lingüística descriptiva a qual diz que as palavras se descrivem partindo da pronúncia do falante. Além, tem razão a colega, isso é purista demais e não se trata disso. Também posso argumentar que no Brasil em geral falam "fazendu" ou "deitadu" (sempre o som da U no final das palavras com O), e não é algo que deva ser criticado pois tudo obedece à fonética da região. Aqui no México, temos também grandes variações fonéticas sem que alguma seja considerada incorreta.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Este assunto da pronúncia correta é bastante curioso. Falando-se do português brasileiro parace haver a crença de que o certo é a pronúncia que se aproxima da grafia. Não vejo o por quê disso pois, se não há um padrão oficial fonético no Brasil, não se pode condenar os sotaques regionais.

Na minha casa, eu e minha mulher dizemos _tumati_ e _murangu,_ no entanto, nosso filho diz _tomati_ e _morangu_. Quem está certo?

Como o Ricardo escreveu mais acima, tem gente que diz acad*i*mia aqui no Rio. Eu mesmo conheço um membro da Academia Brasileira de Letras, portanto um "imortal", que fala dessa forma. Quem dirá que ele está errado?
Algo está errado quando difere do que determina a norma. Se não há tal norma, qual será o parâmetro?...


----------



## Alandria

Eu sinceramente acho válido haver um padrão estabelecido no Brasil. Se formos seguir o exemplo de Portugal (Lisboa, lá é o padrão mesmo) e Estados Unidos (Califórnia), eu ficaria com São Paulo capital, por ser a cidade mais importante da américa latina e do Brasil respectivamente.


----------



## Aurino

Alandria said:


> eu ficaria com São Paulo capital, por ser a cidade mais importante da américa latina e do Brasil respectivamente.



Dois pastel e um chopps!

Eu sou paulistano, mas na minha opinião o português mais correto, tanto na pronúncia como na gramática, é encontrado em algumas cidades do nordeste.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Alandria said:


> Eu sinceramente acho válido haver um padrão estabelecido no Brasil. Se formos seguir o exemplo de Portugal (Lisboa, lá é o padrão mesmo) e Estados Unidos (Califórnia), eu ficaria com São Paulo capital, por ser a cidade mais importante da américa latina e do Brasil respectivamente.


Parece-me uma idéia utópica, pois o falar é livre e creio que sempre será.


----------



## Mohebius

Todo empezó por... *Por que os falantes de Espanhol têm dificuldades em reproduzir as consoantes sonoras?* 
En principio tenemos 28 letras, que pronunciamos siempre igual, sea el texto y el contexto que sea. Eso no quiere decir que no exista una fonética  que hace que haya pronunciaciones distintas. En España solemos decir que los que hablan bien son los de Valladolid, tal vez sea el sitio de toda España que tienen mejor pronunciación.
Luego está la vergüenza y el sentido del ridículo al hablar otro idioma, por eso hay gente que lee y escribe un idioma pero no llega practicarlo verbalmente.
Y por último la sordera, si sordera nacional. El Español, aún hoy día no tiene educado el oido a sonidos y pronunciaciones extrañas para nosotros. Piensen todos ustedes que en España las películas son dobladas, por lo tanto hay todabía gente que si oye que hablan en otro idioma no saben cual es.
Por contra, los portugueses al ver las películas en versión original y subtituladas obtienen dos beneficios al unísono. Uno, educan el oido a otras lenguas e incluso llegan a aprender ese idioma. Y otro, al estar subtituladas, adquieren una velocidad de lectura enorme. La mayoría de los españoles no somos capaces de ver una película y leer los subtítulos a la vez.


----------



## rafabevi

Caríssimos,

Existe corrente no Brasil a idéia de que *"Os falantes de português entendem tudo o que os falantes de espanhol dizem, mas o contrário não ocorre"*.

Certa vez ouvi de um antigo habitante da fronteira de Brasil e Argentina que tal fato se deve a que a língua portuguesa possui mais sons do que a língua espanhola.

Isto tem fundamento ?


----------



## Vanda

Juntei sua pergunta a uma discussão relacionada existente.


----------



## Istriano

rafabevi said:


> Caríssimos,
> 
> *"Os falantes de português entendem tudo o que os falantes de espanhol dizem, mas o contrário não ocorre"*.


 Isso depende do lugar, do interesse pelo idioma e do contato. Um espanhol de Badajoz entende português muito melhor que uma pessoa de Barcelona.
Uma pessoa do Rio Grande do Sul entende espanhol melhor que uma pessoa da Bahia.

Também depende do sotaque. Quando fala uma pessoa de Madri, eu entendo tudo.
Quando fala um chileno, não entendo nada.


----------



## Fanaya

rafabevi said:


> Caríssimos,
> 
> Existe corrente no Brasil a idéia de que *"Os falantes de português entendem tudo o que os falantes de espanhol dizem, mas o contrário não ocorre"*.
> 
> Certa vez ouvi de um antigo habitante da fronteira de Brasil e Argentina que tal fato se deve a que a língua portuguesa possui mais sons do que a língua espanhola.
> 
> Isto tem fundamento ?



Diz-se que os portugueses acham que falam espanhol até conhecerem alguém que realmente fala espanhol . Como disse o Istriano, há muitos factores que entram em jogo, sobretudo questões pessoais. De facto, deparei-me com portugueses que não tinham nenhuma dificuldade em entender a minha língua e portugueses que não eram capazes de captar absolutamente nada (e eu sempre falo devagar). E onde eu vivo, perto da "raia", muitas pessoas entendem português perfeitamente. Até alguns espanhóis atrevemo-nos a falar português (poucos, sendo sincero, mal valorizamos a língua dos nossos vizinhos. Nunca entendi o porquê) !!!


----------



## FerGilmour

rafabevi said:


> Caríssimos,
> 
> Existe corrente no Brasil a idéia de que *"Os falantes de português entendem tudo o que os falantes de espanhol dizem, mas o contrário não ocorre"*.
> 
> Certa vez ouvi de um antigo habitante da fronteira de Brasil e Argentina que tal fato se deve a que a língua portuguesa possui mais sons do que a língua espanhola.
> 
> Isto tem fundamento ?



Posso te responder segundo minha própria experiência. Sou argentino, jornalista, revisor de textos, trabalho também con traduções e faço interpretação simultânea. Amo minha língua e, por extensão, amo também o Português, como língua adotiva, ademáis do Inglês. 
Moro em Ribeirão Preto. Aqui confluim vários sotaques diferentes: o paulista de São Paulo, o paulista do interior, o mineiro (por geografia) e o nordestino (por imigração). Tenho viajado também para Rio e para Santa Catarina. Escuto e entendo todos os sons vogálicos em todos os sotaques. O problema não é a diversidade de sons, tanto faz perguntar pelo preço dos "tomates" quanto dos "tchumatchis", mais sim são os regionalismos próprios de cada estado ou região. 
Do mesmo jeito, eu posso falar para os meus alunos de Espanhol em um "neutro hispano-americano", sotaque que uso para ensinar, já que será o que eles escutarão. Se falo rápido com sotaque "porteño" de Buenos Aires, deixarei eles surrindo e perguntando o que foi que falei.
Com isso, tento te transmitir que o entendimento vem da vontade. Da vontade do falante para se fazer entender, e da vontade de quem escuta, para tentar entender o que é falado. Generalizar não é válido. O que importa é a fome de entender e ser entendido.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Outsider said:


> De facto, eu acho que também já notei essas palavras "excepcionais" no falar brasileiro. Por exemplo (não levem a mal), na Internet tenho notado que muitas vezes escrevem coloquialmente "fudido" ou "fuder" em vez de "fodido" e "foder". Deduzo que estas são das tais palavras em que aparece um som "u" inesperado...


*Yo pensaba que nosotros pronunciábamos las vocales siempre como se escriben, pero grande fue mi sorpresa al darme cuenta de algunas palabras que (por lo menos en Argentina) las vocales O y E pasan a U e I

Escribimos: Almohada, Toalla
Pronunciamos: "almuada" "tualla"

Escribimos: Pelear, Pasear
Pronunciamos: Peliar, Pasiar*

*¿Interesante no?*


----------



## Alandria

Interessantíssimo, Ignácio. Jurava até pouco tempo que isso não acontecia em nenhuma variante do Espanhol. É bom saber disso.
Istriano também vai gostar de saber.


----------



## camachoe

Eu não concordo com FerGilmour.
Eu sou mexicano, morei um ano no Rio de Janeiro, e atualmente colaboro muito no trabalho com colegas brasileiros.

Quando um brasileiro ouve "_¿Dónde está el tomate?" _Ele comprende automáticamente, quase 100% das vezes, o que o falante de espanhol quer dizer. Ele comprende porque tem escutado alguma vez na sua vida falar a um gaúcho ou a um portugues ou a um nordestino dar as sílabas "-de" e "-te" o valor que o falante de espanhol da.
Porém, quando um argentino ou mexicano ouve "_Onde está o tomate_?" o entendimento não é automático. Nao é principalmente porque o falante de espanhol nunca tem escutado o som das sílabas -de de "Onde" y "te" de tomate na sua vida. O falante de espanhol tem que APRENDER que cada vez que ouça eses sons, vão corresponder a "-de" ou "-te". Uma vez que ele aprende isto, então a situação melhora.

Na gramática acontence algo similar.
O brasileiro promédio nao tem problema de entender que "en la casa" significa "na casa". Por que? Porque sabe bem que en = em y la = a.
Porém, o argentino ou mexicano promédio, nao comprende automáticamente que "na" significa "en + la ". Ele tem que APRENDER.

Eu resumiria a situação assim:

Um falante de espanhol, *após um mes de treinamento*, pode entender a um brasileiro tão bem como um brasileiro *sem treinamento *pode entender ao falante de espanhol.


----------



## FerGilmour

camachoe said:


> Eu não concordo com FerGilmour.
> Eu sou mexicano, morei um ano no Rio de Janeiro, e atualmente colaboro muito no trabalho com colegas brasileiros.
> 
> Quando um brasileiro ouve "_¿Dónde está el tomate?" _Ele comprende automáticamente, quase 100% das vezes, o que o falante de espanhol quer dizer. Ele comprende porque tem escutado alguma vez na sua vida falar a um gaúcho ou a um portugues ou a um nordestino dar as sílabas "-de" e "-te" o valor que o falante de espanhol da.
> Porém, quando um argentino ou mexicano ouve "_Onde está o tomate_?" o entendimento não é automático. Nao é principalmente porque o falante de espanhol nunca tem escutado o som das sílabas -de de "Onde" y "te" de tomate na sua vida. O falante de espanhol tem que APRENDER que cada vez que ouça eses sons, vão corresponder a "-de" ou "-te". Uma vez que ele aprende isto, então a situação melhora.
> 
> Na gramática acontence algo similar.
> O brasileiro promédio nao tem problema de entender que "en la casa" significa "na casa". Por que? Porque sabe bem que en = em y la = a.
> Porém, o argentino ou mexicano promédio, nao comprende automáticamente que "na" significa "en + la ". Ele tem que APRENDER.
> 
> Eu resumiria a situação assim:
> 
> Um falante de espanhol, *após um mes de treinamento*, pode entender a um brasileiro tão bem como um brasileiro *sem treinamento *pode entender ao falante de espanhol.



Posso entender Camachoe, é razoavel o que você está falando. Mas seria válido também levar em conta o fator da vizinhança. Uruguáios, bolivianos, peruanos, argentinos, temos possivemente outro nível de pre-treinamento, por ter ouvido desde sempre a língua do Gigante Verde. Mesma coisa poderia acontecer com os mexicanos e a língua inglesa


----------



## SãoEnrique

Ricardo Tavares said:


> O tópico é interessante.
> No início da minha aprendizagem de espanhol, eu não entendia como eles tinham grande dificuldade em me entender, enquanto que a recíproca não era verdadeira, ou seja, eu os entendia com muito mais facilidade.
> Primeiramente, eu pensei que eles eram arrogantes, depois pensei que era preguiça, depois achei que era lentidão mental mesmo, e finalmente, depois de haver convivido mais tempo, percebi que, na verdade, trata-se apenas de falta de treino de "ouvido", sobretudo para as vogais. Ou seja, não era nada daquilo que eu pensava. EU que era ignorante !!
> A língua espanhola possui basicamente apenas 5 sons de vogais, enquanto que o português possui uns 15 sons (a, à, â, ã, á), somente para mencionar a letra "a". Assim, os ouvidos deles não captam bem certas nuances. Há o clássico exemplo: fale na presença de um deles avô e avó, ao que eles responderão: igualito ? lo mismo ?
> 
> Algo parecido passa conosco em relação ao francês. Existe um diferença entre Je e J'ai, que nos é difícil perceber (pelo menos para mim).
> 
> Bem, além disso, temos o som "z" de zebra que eles não têm, "ch" que eles pronunciam como "tch", e por aí vai...
> 
> RT



Bom dia,

Vou tentar de explicá-lo como diferençar o "je" e o "j'ai". Em francês também temos uma diferença de pronúncia entre "je" e "j'ai", pelo primeiro "je" o "e" não é pronunciado como o "ê" do Português ou também o seu "e"(pronunciado como um "i"). Se você quiser o "e" do "je" é pronunciado com os lábios, muitas vezes.
Agora, por "j'ai" é uma contração de "je+ai" que dá "j'ai" simplesmente. Eu posso dizer também que o "je" é pronunciado mais rapidamente( o "e" cai), vou dar-lhe um exemplo "je m'appelle" --> "j' m'appelle( seria como isto a pronúncia, bém que ela é errada).

Espero ter sido entendido


----------



## Istriano

FerGilmour said:


> Posso entender Camachoe, é razoavel o que você está falando. Mas seria válido também levar em conta o fator da vizinhança. Uruguáios, bolivianos, peruanos, argentinos, temos possivemente outro nível de pre-treinamento, por ter ouvido desde sempre a língua do Gigante Verde.


 Foi Xuxa quem fez a promoção de nossa língua.


----------



## FerGilmour

Istriano said:


> Foi Xuxa quem fez a promoção de nossa língua.



Com certeza! Mas ela apenas continuou com a obra iniciada pelo milhão de amigos do inescutável RC :S


----------

